

Kristof calls for a boycott of Bing (relating to Chinese censorship) - credo
http://kristof.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/20/boycott-microsoft-bing/

======
credo
Unfortunately, all the large companies - Microsoft, Google, Yahoo etc. have
demonstrated their willingness to obey censorship commands from the Chinese
govt.

A few years ago, yahoo, microsoft and google were all criticized for censoring
search results. Their defense at the time was that self-censorship was the
only way they could operate in China.

from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_the_Peop...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_the_Peoples_Republic_of_China#Search_engines)
[Attempting to search for censored keywords in these Chinese search engines
will yield few or no results. Google.cn will display the following at the
bottom of the page: "According to the local laws, regulations and policies,
part of the searching result is not shown."]

~~~
ilkhd2
Well, it is still better to provide people some access to search engine than
none at all. If they would not agree, chinese government would close it
altogether.

